# Baitcast Reels - Differences Between Left/Right Handed



## MarrakeshExpress (May 9, 2005)

I'm going to be getting a new baitcast setup in additional to my spinning gear pretty soon and one thing I've observed looking at various models, the "right handed" model has the handle on the right. After using spinning gear for so long, this seams a little unnatural to me. So, I was wondering if there was any reason not to buy a "left handed" model and still cast right handed. Aside from left/right retrieve preference, wouldn't it just be easier to cast with the handle on the left anyway, since you wouldn't have to switch hands after casting? I was just curious about that and since I'm new to baitcasters, I thought I'd ask.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

If you're right handed, get a right handed reel. I thought the same thing, my son has a lefthanded model, it's really hard to make that switch. You'd think it would be the opposite, but I guess they knew what they were doing. RH if you're right handed.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Mrfish is dead on if your right handed get the right handed or you will probably want to throw the thing away after the first day.


----------



## MarrakeshExpress (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the advice. Sometimes logic doesn't quite work out in reality I suppose.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Im right handed, I had used spinning gear for most of my life, and currently I use both right and left handed baitcasting reels. For catfish, I use the right-handed reels (handle on the right side). With large fish, I feel like I can better control them holding the foregrip of the rod in my left hand, and cranking with the right. However, for bass fishing, I use the left-handed model (handle on the left). Im a MUCH better caster using my right hand, I dont want to switch hands every time that I make a cast, and I have better control of the rod holding the reel in my right hand. Without the need to use the foregrip on a rod to fight a large fish, I dont think there is any advantage to using the right handed models.


----------



## MarrakeshExpress (May 9, 2005)

I'm thinking along the same lines as you, Rooster. I'll be fishing for bass predominantly and I _know_ that I will have better rod control with my right hand. Since I work at Gander Mtn, I may just try both out and return the one I don't care for as much.


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

I fish spinning by casting right handed and reeling left. I bought my abu's for catfish and they are right sided cranks. After a few yrs. of fishing this way it is becoming easier but still a bit awkward to reel right handed and the worst is using the left hand/arm to fight a fish. When I do decide to upgrade my catn' gear or buy a bait caster for basn' there is no doubt in my mind that even though I am right handed I am getting a left handed reel. confused now? try em both and let us know why/what you decide.

bill


----------



## MarrakeshExpress (May 9, 2005)

I think I'm going to go for the left handed model. It feels a lot more natural to use. I was asking about the difference more in terms of if there was technical disadvantage to using an off-handed model. The only problem I have now is that the reel I want isn't in the store in left-handed. I'm hoping I can get the model I want, a Pinnacle Aaron HS Metal Limited Edition (AR10HS) , sent from another store by Thursday, since I'm leaving for a trip on Friday.


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Please let me know how ya do with it and how it feels. With my catfish reels I use circles and don't have to set the hook. I think if I had to set the hook while reeling right handed I'd prob. drop the whole thing or get poor sets. Myabe doesn't happen much but only disadvantage to casting right handed and cranking right handed is the few moments of time that a fish could hammer the bait. I have had fish his a crank bait as soon as it hits the water. Had i had to switch i could have missed that fsih.

bill


----------



## MarrakeshExpress (May 9, 2005)

Here's what I'm doing now, since the leftie model won't be in for a few days at the soonest, I went ahead and got the right-handed one. I'll just return the reel for the leftie if necessary, later this week. I'm going out tonight to test her out and probably the next couple days as well. By the time the leftie gets in, I think I'll have thoroughly tested the rightie and be able to make a better judgement on which one to go with. I was just out in the yard playing around with the rightie and reeling with my right hand doesn't seem too bad at all, it's trying to manipulate the rod with my left hand that is proving more awkward. I'll get back to you guys after the next couple days, especially regarding hooksetting, bill.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

try both and use the one you're most comfortable with,as you said.
no real advantages to either,for the most part.i can only think of a couple when using an"off hand reel(i.e. right hander using left hand reel)but they're not really advantages if you're not comfortable with the equipment.everyone is different.personally,i'm right handed,and i can't get used to a left hand baitcaster,but also can't use a right hand spinning reel  
in my case,i think it's the case of a spinning reel being below the rod and baitcaster,on top.whatever the reason,i'm much more comfortable with a right hand baitcaster,and switching hands to retrieve,is no problem for me.i also think it's much harder(in most cases)to make the switch after you're used to using one style for 50+ years,than it is for a beginner,or someone who has only been using baitcasters for a short time.


----------



## Robocat (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm right-handed and have done most of my fishing with spinning gear and I'm accustom to having the reel-handle on the left side.....When I became serious about catfishing about eight years ago the first baitcasting reel that I ever bought was a Abu Garcia 6501-C3 reel which is a left-handed model. Since that time all of my baitcasting reels have been left-handed models and for me it was the best way to go as I'm much better at casting and controlling the rod using my right arm and I could never get used to casting and then having to switch hands during the retrieve. Like misfit said try it both ways and determine which way is best for you.....On a side note you may not want to take my advice because even though I'm right-handed, when I go hunting I shoot left-handed too...This is because my left eye is my master eye, so, I've always been more comfortable shooting left-handed. Go figure!


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

I am right handed and have used spinning outfits my entire life until this spring. I have both left and right sided baitcasting reels and I do not have a problem with working either. There is one thing that I do notice when I am setting the hook between the two of them. With my left handed reel and rod (rod in my right hand), I just jerk the rod like I would if I was using a spinning reel. With my right handed reel and rod combo's, I have to kinda grab and jerk the rod across my body from the left to the right. It was kinda weird at first but once I got to using it more and more, its second nature. I guess it comes down to preferences and what you like and feel but I know that its a lot harder to find a left handed baitcasting reel and if you do find them, they are pretty pricey compare to right handed baitcaster.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

The person who invented the casting reel had to be left handed. He designed it with the crank on the right side and they were all like that for many years. He must have cast with his left hand and cranked with his right. The natural way to cast if you are right handed is to cast with the right and crank with the left. I am right handed and always buy reels with the crank on the left side. It's just like using a spinning reel. You don't have to waste time buy switching hands each time you cast.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> The person who invented the casting reel had to be left handed


 that's an interesting observation.wonder if research would turn up anything to support it.it does kinda make sense in a way.but the ratio of left handers to right handers might suggest the odds are a little against it.i'd sure be interested to know for sure though.
i'm betting it was a rightie though,and think that left hand reels were actually the brainstorm of a right hander  
i don't remember exactly when left handed baitcasters first came into vogue,but my theory is they came about when bass fishing,more specifically, tounament fishing began.someone decided that switching hands when casting/retrieving hundreds of times in a day of fishing,it took more time to start the retrieve with some baits,along with maybe a couple other reasons.
i think there are still a lot of right handed pros using right hand reels,also.

now you got me to thinking  
which could be dangerous


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

A fellow here at work who used to fish in many many bass tournaments is right handed and he uses the baitcaster with the crank on the right side only. He was showing me some tricks and when you are pitching a jig with a left hand crank (rod in right hand and left hand holding line), the line catches on the crank handle sometimes and screws the pitching unlike with the right handed crank. I do not pitch much so it does not bother me but for him, he pitches alot so he swears and sticks with the right handed crank.


----------

